# Namiki Collection - Pilot catalogue - part 1



## DragonJade

I was at a department store the other day and looking at some beautiful pens. I managed to get myself a catalogue and just had to share it. They're made by Pilot.

The pages take me forever to scan, 3.5 minutes a page, so the second half of the catalogue will have to wait for another day.
EDIT: Part 1 is here.

Enjoy.


----------



## mickb

Those are really different, but very nice!
Thanks for taking the time to scan them and share them with us!

Looking forward to the rest


----------



## D N Ravenna

Very nice! Does anyone know what kind of ink system they use? Cartridge? Converter? Aerometric?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## DragonJade

D N Ravenna said:


> Very nice! Does anyone know what kind of ink system they use? Cartridge? Converter? Aerometric?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan


From their website:

"Namiki fountain pens take a standard Pilot ink cartridge or can be filled via converter with Namiki bottled ink."


----------



## D N Ravenna

I wish they would use something more interesting like aerometric. It can be had in pens well under $20, so it is obtainable. A unique set of pens like that need something more than a converter IMO!

:-d

Dan


----------



## mickb

I would really love it if they would have a pen with a Koi carper on it, like that tattoo's:











> "The Japanese consider it the most spirited of fish, so full of energy and power that it can fight its way up swift-running streams and cascades. Because of its strength and determination to overcome all obstacles, it stands for courage and the ability to attain high goals. The carp is an appropriate symbol to encourage the overcoming of life's difficulties leading to consequent success."


source: http://www.tattoofinder.com/Koi_tattoos_designs_ideas_gallery.asp


----------



## DragonJade

mickb said:


> I would really love it if they would have a pen with a Koi carper on it, like that tattoo's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.tattoofinder.com/Koi_tattoos_designs_ideas_gallery.asp


They seem to have done almost every other Japanese/Chinese animal, so I doubt if the koi won't be too long.


----------



## mickb

DragonJade said:


> They seem to have done almost every other Japanese/Chinese animal, so I doubt if the koi won't be too long.


That'd be cool!

Anyone knows in what price-range these pens are? Or did I totally read over that in this topic?


----------



## DragonJade

mickb said:


> That'd be cool!
> 
> Anyone knows in what price-range these pens are? Or did I totally read over that in this topic?


In Japan the retail prices are:
Emperor (p3,4) - 472,500 - 735,000
Yukari Royal (p5,6) - 315,000 - 525,000
Yukari (p7,8) - 157,500 - 210,000
Yukari (p9,10) - 105,000
Nippon (p11,12) - 52,500
Nippon (p13,14) - 36,750 (not scanned yet)

The new origami ones are 36,750 as well.
http://www.namiki.com/collections/origami.php

Some US retail prices are here:
http://www.namiki.com/download/pdf/NamikiRetailPricer.pdf

I saw this one today, and it was 1,365,000 Yen:
http://www.namiki.com/limitedEditions/PolarBear.php

I'm trying to find somewhere that sells them cheap, but the best I could manage is about 6% off the retail.


----------



## Beau8

Very nice~Great color scans! ;-)


----------

